# User limit woes



## XCorvis (Apr 24, 2002)

Is there any way to make it so that your account does not update when you get a user-limit exceeded? I can't tell which messages are new...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't understand?


----------



## Umbran (Apr 24, 2002)

If I recall from the last tiem the user limit was in place...

If you try to check the boards, but limit has been hit, you are still counted as having looked at the boards.  The little envelope icons which tell you which threads have had new posts since you last looked get updated, even though you didn't get to see anything.


----------



## Vuron (Apr 24, 2002)

I wonder how many people will setup thier machine to constantly check the server every 5 minutes or so thus never loggin out


----------



## A2Z (Apr 24, 2002)

Vuron said:
			
		

> *I wonder how many people will setup thier machine to constantly check the server every 5 minutes or so thus never loggin out  *



Hmmm. How would I do this?


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes Vuron, such squating will probably prevent this from being a permanent solution.


----------



## Azger (Apr 26, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *If I recall from the last tiem the user limit was in place...
> 
> If you try to check the boards, but limit has been hit, you are still counted as having looked at the boards.  The little envelope icons which tell you which threads have had new posts since you last looked get updated, even though you didn't get to see anything. *




I have been experiencing this too...  I guess a temporary solution would be to clear the cookies and log back in everytime you visit the board.  But I'd prefer another solution if possible...


----------



## omokage (Apr 26, 2002)

you could write down or remember the last time you actually got in and only read threads that have been posted to since then. I don't always trust the icons anyway.


----------

